# Accuracy is Art



## GaryK

Nice review.


----------



## Karson

Nice review. Looks good.


----------



## affyx

bgm: thanks for the review! The video at http://www.osbornemfg.com/video.htm is very compelling too.

Osborne is selling it for $119 on their site ($126 on Norm's) - do you mind telling us how much you paid and where?


----------



## bgmdad

I bought it on the Osborne site for $119 plus delivery, of course.


----------



## Grumpy

Impressive. Will it operate on the right side of the blade as well?.


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the concise review.


----------



## cajunpen

Sounds like a good miter gauge.


----------



## Roz

I got a very similar looking gauge from Rockler for 119.00. I am not sure of the name just now. I like it. I hope mine is as accurate.


----------



## SteveV

I just got this on-sale for $109 plus shipping at Osborne. Hope its good, the wife is going to kill me when she sees it. So far I have spent more on tools for my kitchen remodel project than on wood or kitchen stuff.


----------



## bgmdad

You'll love it, I'm sure. That's what I paid in December. Two tips…take an abrasive cleaner or rubber eraser and go over the grit on the abrasive surface before using it on your saw table. A couple of pieces of the grit came off mine and I have a couple scratches to show for it. But I do also recommend using the abrasive sheet because it keeps the work piece in place very well and without clamps. Also, I attached the other "clear" strip on the bottom of the fence. It makes sliding it on the table very smooooth. The instructions were not real clear on that. I recently used it to align the fences on my new cut-off sled that I hope to post soon. Any way…enjoy!


----------



## SteveV

Thanks for the tips!! That's what I love about this site. When I was looking to buy a new miter gauge I made sure I came here first to see what experience others have had. I was notified that I should receive it tomorrow! If that's true, that will be pretty fast.


----------



## bgmdad

Hey, Steve: Just wondering if you had a chance to really put that EB-3 to a rigorous test. What do you think?


----------



## mdf

I have had the EB-3 for about a year and I am still very happy with it. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Miterguy

It's good to read reviews like this. I'm glad you all appreciate the EB3. The triangular design is so simple and effective that it's a wonder no one ever thought of it before. Just wanted to say thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## BTKS

Picked up one a few weeks ago. Love the guage. Brought it home from the woodworking show, set it up and loved it. I ripped a strip of OSB then mitered four 45 degree pieces for 8 45 angles. Put the pieces in a square with no gaps between any edges. Held the pieces up to the sun with nothing showing between. I really look forward to using this tool. I didn't base my entire decision on your review but it sure helped me finalize it. Thanks for the post.
BTKS


----------



## rappar

I have been looking seriously at this miter guage as well. Grumpy asked if it could work on the right side of the blade as well. I don't see any post that responds to this question and I have the same question. Could someone let me know if it works on both sides of the blade?
Thanks
Ron


----------



## bgmdad

Hi, Ron. Yes, this miter guage will work on both sides of the blade. By simply reversing the set-up, and by adjusting the sliding fence rail you can get it very close to the blade. I highly recommend it, still no regrets on my end. It is still as acurate as the day I bought it.


----------



## patron

i just got one too,for $109.95 from osbournemfg.com 
it's a dream !
the only problem i had , was the slot in my saw was a litlee tight here and there .
so i am straightening it with a file to make the sides parallel , as the slide can be tigtened with 3 set screws ,
and as i slide it , it is fine here , but tightens up over there as i slide it .
but the tool itself is the best, and with david osbourne writing here to you , thats a real treat !
get one , and get it soon , you wont look back !


----------

